# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  طراحی فرمت جدید

## SENIOR ALIREZA

سلام و وقت بخیر...
به وسیله زبان C چطور می تونم یه فرمت طراحی کنم؟؟؟ می خوام فقط از طریق یه نرم افزار که اونم خودم می نویسم اجرا بشه
نکته دیگه که واسم مهم هست اینه که می خوام کد های HTML هم توی فرمت مورد نظرم به کار ببرم که توسط برنامه ای که این فرمت رو می خونه قابل فهم باشه

----------

